
Coming in 2018 – New AWS Region in Sweden - alecsx6
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/coming-in-2018-new-aws-region-in-sweden/
======
EtienneK
When will Africa get a region?

Seriously, we have companies willing to pay big money to use a region closer
to us.

~~~
gtsteve
Where would you propose hosting it in Africa? I understand that the consumer
internet situation is not very good over there, are there datacenters and
strong fiber links to USA and Europe?

This is essentially why my company doesn't target African markets, because our
software requires a persistent internet connection.

~~~
isotop
Why not Israel? * We have multiple fiber links * A lot of AWS heavy workloads
comes from Israeli companies * Easy connection to other location through Egypt
and Jordan

~~~
discodave
Israels economy is too small to justify an AWS region (yet).

To find out where the next AWS regions are going, go to wikipedia and sort
countries by GDP, any large country without a region is a target. Obviously
there is some massaging happening, like AWS is considering all the nordic
countries near Sweden.

Another thing would be if AWS started building smaller regions with only 1 DC.
Right now a region requires at least 3 DCs with the AZ model... so that's a
lot of capacity to fill.

~~~
jen20
While what you say makes perfect sense to _everyone_, sadly it is not true.
London and Canada - both very new regions for AWS - each only have two
availability zones (making them basically useless for a large class of
infrastructure).

------
mindjiver
A map of the new locations can be found here:
[https://www.thelocal.se/20170404/map-amazon-to-open-three-
ne...](https://www.thelocal.se/20170404/map-amazon-to-open-three-new-data-
centres-in-sweden). Seems like the one in Västerås is right next to the
Westinghouse uranium fuel factory. Sadly no power plant right next to it
though :)

------
eatbitseveryday
Also an entry on Werner Vogel's blog about this.

[http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2017/04/aws-announces-
eu...](http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2017/04/aws-announces-eu-stockholm-
region.html)

------
filleokus
Interesting that AWS didn't chose to place their DC's at the "Node Pole"
([http://thenodepole.com](http://thenodepole.com)) in the northern parts of
Sweden where FB have theirs.

~~~
Spiritus
I'm actually disappointed they went with Stockholm. Though I can understand
why (proximity to a large pool of talent among other things).

~~~
jacquesm
Why would they need to be close to 'a large pool of talent' in order to run a
bunch of hosting? It doesn't take that many people to run a hosting facility,
the ones I'm familiar with are mostly deserted. They take people to set up and
a large amount of capital but once that's done it takes _very_ few people to
run.

Even the (very large) Google data centers typically do not employ more than
100 people, that's 30 people over 3 shifts and some overhead.

~~~
ra1n85
>Why would they need to be close to 'a large pool of talent' in order to run a
bunch of hosting?

They don't. There will be a handful of English speaking data center operators,
but that's it.

~~~
jbergens
Most Swedes are actually English speaking, they won't have to get people from
other countries for the language.

------
pdpi
Have to wonder how much of the push for more EU AWS regions comes from dealing
with a potential exodus from the London region due Brexit (e.g. because of
data protection issues)

~~~
redcalx
I imagine the greater concern is the deep integration between the NSA, GCHQ
and ISPs in the UK and USA.

~~~
reason_police
As if _any_ first-world government weren't already monitoring everyone as best
they can?

~~~
simion314
AFAIK the US and UK share the databases access(or have an easy/fast way to
share info - sorry I forgot where I got this information so I don't have a
link tas a proof but I think is already a known fact) so hopefully NSA has to
do more paperwork before asking other EU country for data.

~~~
beaconstudios
it's not just the US and UK - they're just 2 members of the intelligence
sharing community. There's Five Eyes, bringing in Canada, New Zealand and
Australia, and from there the scope widens considerably:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UKUSA_Agreement#9_Eyes.2C_14_E...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UKUSA_Agreement#9_Eyes.2C_14_Eyes.2C_and_other_.22third_parties.22)

------
CodeSheikh
Morocco, South Africa, Dubai could be new regions.

------
metricodus
That's a slightly awkward looking reference customer list (assuming that's
what it is).

~~~
mrweasel
May I ask why? Is it just because you don't know them?

~~~
metricodus
I know them, but those startup names are hardly household names even in
Sweden.

~~~
ErrantX
SuperCell and TrustPilot are big names....

